
How the NSA Is Killing American Small Businesses - sunir
http://reason.com/blog/2016/03/15/how-the-nsa-is-killing-small-businesses
======
sunir
I am the one in the article. I run the trade association. If you want to help
build a coalition to lobby the government, let's do it. I think we need to
join the conversation not just wait and pray.

